# Outlook 2007 - how to change index tab language?



## megavolt (Apr 29, 2007)

I have just upgraded from Office 2003 to Office 2007. After uploading all the needed patches and files I started to configure the programs to fit my needs, but Outlook (2007) is giving me some problems. The language (alphabet) of the index tabs on the side of the Contacts do not want to change.
In my case they are stuck on Hebrew, and if I try to change the character set (Western) by clicking at the bottom, the column gets wider but nothing else happens. I notice that if I choose in the character set "none", there is a "check" mark beside it. But if I choose any other language, the check mark disappears and nothing happens.
All the settings for Office and XP are set for English, except for the "Language for non-unicode programs" setting, which is set for Hebrew. If I change this setting to English, the tabs switch to English, but all other languages on my computer change to gibberish. I can't read any contacts or emails in Hebrew.
In Outlook 2003 all this worked fine. The tabs were in English and I was able to read both the contacts and emails in Hebrew (and other languages).
Can someone please help me?
Thank you


----------

